
Deco IDE for React Native: Now Free and Open Source - daverecycles
https://github.com/decosoftware/deco-ide
======
zxcvcxz
This appears to be only for OS X. I use to be a big OS X user, but have come
to find Linux is a far superior development platform for me.

From a comment on reddit: Most developers who use OSX do not develop for
OSX/iPhone, but instead deploy 100% of their code to Linux VMs on EC2 or
Digital Ocean. Their toolchain is usually 100% OSS terminal-based tools such
as Vim/Emacs, tmux, clang/gcc, PHP/Python/Ruby, zsh/bash; all of which are
available via Linux package managers (and have better support on Linux). While
homebrew is nice, it's package selection is much smaller than APT/DNF/Pacman,
and it's source-based so have fun waiting for LLVM to compile...

Eventually I realized I was basically a Linux user and I was trying to make OS
X work like Linux. According to stack overflow dev surveys they show Linux
experiences a 10-fold increase in usage amongst developers compared to it's
typical rate of usage on the desktop. This also drew me toward Linux. OSX only
experiences a two-fold increase in usage amongst developers and Windows
actually experiences a large decrease in users compared to their desktop
monopoly. Right now I'm developing React native applications completely in
vim.

If this application ever comes out for Linux I'll definitely install it and
give it a try. Only being on OS X makes it inaccessible for most developers.

~~~
dabbott
This is actually a pretty interesting perspective. I hadn't really thought
about how I basically use my Mac like a shiny silver Linux box. But it is so
very nice and shiny... well anyway...

Deco is an Electron app, so it should build for Linux without too much
trouble. None of us are Linux experts, so we'd be very happy to take any pull
requests for Linux support if you have the expertise. As an indicator of
demand, we have 2x the beta signups for Windows as Linux though, so we're
currently prioritizing Windows support.

------
realrocker
If you don't mind, would you share the reasons for making Deco open source ?
This obviously looks high quality and I guess developers would be open to pay
for it.Was open sourcing the project always the intention? Not that I am
complaining :)

~~~
dabbott
From the beginning, we always wanted it to be free for developers. Mainly
because we, as developers, want our tools to be free and open source. And an
IDE is such a difficult problem that it really needs the community to make it
successful.

We plan on having a commercial license for companies that want to make closed-
source modifications. We like the idea of charging companies much more than
charging individual developers :)

------
namuol
It's a long road ahead, but I've already managed to get a good deal working in
Linux:
[https://twitter.com/louroboros/status/735569370886217728](https://twitter.com/louroboros/status/735569370886217728)

------
dorianm
It's pretty good and the team is pretty fun BTW :) <3

------
oblio
Mac only :(

~~~
dabbott
It's an Electron app, so it _should_ build for Windows without too much
trouble. If you're interested, give it a shot and let us know how it goes :)
None of us are Windows experts, so happy to take any pull requests for Windows
support. (Or even Linux)

~~~
nathancahill
I'm guessing he meant Linux.

~~~
dabbott
Linux support would be awesome too. Based on our beta, we got twice as many
signups for Windows as Linux, so we're probably gonna prioritize Windows
support unless we get a lot of sudden Linux interest.

~~~
conqrr
+1 for Linux interest

~~~
anonsequitur
Tracking :) [https://github.com/decosoftware/deco-
ide/issues/10](https://github.com/decosoftware/deco-ide/issues/10)

------
rambos
Late to the party, how does this compare to
[https://nuclide.io/](https://nuclide.io/)?

------
hackim
Yeah! I'm very excited about this.

------
bsimpson
Why are you guys using Slack for team comms? Wouldn't it be easier for all
involved to be a channel on Reactiflux's Discord?

~~~
educar
Does it matter? Slack is free and most (all?) people I know only use the free
edition. No different from using GitHub. People will always use free stuff if
it's there and of good quality.

~~~
bsimpson
It's usually a good idea to lower friction and meet your users where they are.
In the case of the React community, most have Discord accounts because
Reactiflux was kicked off Slack for having too many non-commercial members.
(Supporting open-source projects is an explicit non-goal for Slack.)

Discord welcomes open-source communities and is quite popular in the React
community. If you are adding an open-source tool to the React ecosystem, those
are both good reasons to prefer Discord. I certainly wouldn't want to build an
open-source community on Slack after the way they handled Reactiflux.

~~~
educar
I haven't used Discord but it says "It’s time to ditch Skype and TeamSpeak."
Skype is primarily 1-1 and not for irc. I have not heard of teamspeak but a
quick google suggests it's for gamers. I don't quiet get how it replaces slack
if it's replacing skype.

edit: looked into discord closer now. discord has no pricing information
whatsoever. thanks, i prefer something where i pay for and hope will last.

